# Should Ed Parker be less significant today ... since it's been almost 13 years now?



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

After reading some posts, it seems some feel that many of us keep Ed Parker alive TOO MUCH?  What's your thoughts......


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *After reading some posts, it seems some feel that many of us keep Ed Parker alive TOO MUCH?  What's your thoughts......
> 
> *



I want to say this. Since "EPAK" forum was created, you are the MAIN author in this forum.

i guess this is how this forum is ALIVE

i don't know how you can keep up with all this. Keep it coming

i don't know what you mean "keep ed parker alive TOO MUCH". If you can elaborate a little bit more, i'll respond to this thread right away


----------



## JD_Nelson (Oct 25, 2003)

I think that the people who knew Mr. Ed Parker just wish they could have 1 more lesson from him.  Through the stories from so many people they may still get one more lesson.


For myself, I like hearing about Mr. Ed Parker.  I never got to meet him.  I do learn from the different stories.


Salute,

JD


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> I don't know what you mean "keep ed parker alive TOO MUCH". If you can elaborate a little bit more, i'll respond to this thread right away *



Well, I get the feeling (and it is only my perception), that many think that we pay too much homage to Ed Parker ....... such as threads.. "2nd  Only to God".....

Ed Parkers name comes up hundreds of times a day for one reason or another... some feel I think, that he should be put to rest and we should start talking more about the current Leaders in Kenpo.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *I want to say this. Since "EPAK" forum was created, you are the MAIN author in this forum.
> 
> I don't know how you can keep up with all this. *



Hmmmmmmm now you have me worried...... Should I not post so much..... I know you said "keep it coming" but I don't particularly like the term "Conatser Net" either.......

Let me know.......


----------



## Shodan (Oct 25, 2003)

It is my opinion that Mr. Parker should definitely be talked about and "kept alive" forever.  How could we take out such a big part of the Kenpo history as though he wasn't important and/or that today's top folks are more important?

  Nope- not gonna do it here........I will talk about Mr. Parker for life!!  

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _*
> It is my opinion ...I will talk about Mr. Parker for life!!    :asian:  :karate:
> *



I agree, just wanted to hear what others felt.. keep the comments coming!!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Hmmmmmmm now you have me worried...... Should I not post so much..... I know you said "keep it coming" but I don't particularly like the term "Conatser Net" either.......
> 
> Let me know.......
> ...



you are a good man, Conatser. I have to say this WITHOUT pointing finger at anybody. Here is why i said you are a good man

 When we participated in the POLL, everybody in AK group says YES. There is AK forum

when i look in this forum "AK", you are the ONLY one who CREATES topics for other to PARTICIPATE.

i see other create topics TOO BUT you are the MAIN author of many threads here.

I can see you try all your bes to keep this "EPAK " forum alive. Without new topics, nobody participates. 

and it means the "AK" forum is GONE. Got what i mean???

moreover, i have seen you stay ONLINE almost all days. Sometimes, i just wonder this is perhaps your new JOB ( without disrespect)


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> Well, I get the feeling (and it is only my perception), that many think that we pay too much homage to Ed Parker ....... such as threads.. "2nd  Only to God".....
> ...



Here is my take on this HOT issue

the bottom line is

Ed Parker Sr is death and He left us a legacy to carry on. It is OUR job and DUTY to carry this legacy and IMPROVE AK.

1-you will NOT be  successful in doing THAT IF all you do is to tell EVERYBODY how GREAT Ed parker sr is and ED PARKER SR is this and THAT all day long

2-some people in AK community mention about the hole or unaddress issues in AK. Talk is CHEAP, folk...............DO something about it............try to improve............if there is any HOLE

3-it is also NOT good if all you discuss is this person should NOT have 10 degree BB and that person should have this OR that.

4-ignorant is not the way to improve thing

From what i see ,   many *ed parker's students* go their OWN way and DO their OWN thing after ed parker is DEATH.

whether it is a good thing or not IS another HOT topic to debate.

hopefully, AK will be there for a long time.

good luck to you all

Edit: *Ed Parker Sr and his Art is greatest but it will NOT be that great if you do nothing to keep *greatest* going  *


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> I have seen you stay ONLINE almost all days. Sometimes, i just wonder this is perhaps your new JOB ( without disrespect)
> *



Thank you for your kind words, but I am only one of many......... more we's and us's are needed we all know who the "I's" are.....LOL

:rofl:No Disrespect taken,.... Hmmmmmmmm gives me an idea..... If you would contact Bob and ask him to put me on the payroll..... I'd appreciate that.... nothing big...... 25K a year would do ok for now.... 

P.S. I'm holding my breath....:rofl:
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Hmmmmmmmm gives me an idea..... If you would contact Bob and ask him to put me on the payroll..... I'd appreciate that.... *



Me too!



> *
> nothing big...... 25K a year would do ok for now.... *



I'd settle for a six-pack!

On topic, and speaking of course as an outsider, Ed Parker's name certainly comes up very often when one hears Kenpoka speaking, but I don't know if it's more often than, say, when Modern Arnis practitioners speak and Remy Presas' name comes up. Is it too much? Well, that one would ask the question at all seems significant to me!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> 1-more we's and us's are needed we all know who the "I's" are.....LOL
> ...



1- i'm telling everybody the TRUTH. You are right. We need more people to *create* topics in this forum.

2-Do you consider do the *Poll* in this forum?

i can suggest the title of this poll and that is *"should Goldendragon7 receive 25k/year from BOB?" *  YES or NO

   

the time of being this poll is your choice . You can STOP when you have more YES


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> Ed Parker's name certainly comes up often during Kenpo conversations the same as when Modern Arnis practitioners speak and Remy Presas' name comes up.
> 
> Is it too much? Well, that one would ask the question at all seems significant to me! *



I agree!!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *1- i'm telling everybody the TRUTH. You are right. We need more people to *create* topics in this forum.
> 
> 2-Do you consider do the *Poll* in this forum?
> ...



Man,,, talk about a pot stirrer.....LOL..... Im not gonna touch that one with your hands......LOL:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Here is my take on this HOT issue...  the bottom line is:
> 
> Ed Parker Sr is dead and He left us a legacy to carry on. It is OUR job and DUTY to carry this legacy and IMPROVE AK.
> *



Ok, I agree with you, but who do you consider "OUR"?  I know that with my group I do teach Kenpo the same as when I did if Ed Paker were alive today.  He liked what I taught way back when, I'm sure he would approve today.  I think this holds true also for many others as well.  They in turn are dioing exactly what you say ... "Carry on His Legacy and Improve it as they see fit".  The only difference is there is not an Ed Parker to go to demonstrate what we are doing any longer.   



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> 1-You will NOT be successful if all you do is to tell EVERYBODY how GREAT Ed Parker Sr. is and ED PARKER Sr. is this and THAT all day long
> *



Agreed, there is a time and place and a limit to how much one says.



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> 2-some people in AK community mention about the holes or un-addressed issues in AK. Talk is CHEAP, folk...............DO something about it............try to improve............if there is any HOLE.
> *



Once again, I agree, but I think several are addressing this with cross training or seekiing out Deeper Kenpo instruction for certain areas that could use some updating.



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> 3-it is also NOT good if all you discuss is this person should NOT have 10 degree BB and that person should have this OR that.
> *



Agreed, again  but sometimes we have to respond to these issues that are brought up and students ask questions.



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> 4-ignorance is not the way to improve thing
> *



Right! so sometimes it is better NOT to respond to some posts and comments.  "Who is more foolish the fool or the fool arguing with the fool"?



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> From what i see ,   many *ed parker's students* go their OWN way and DO their OWN thing after ed parker is DEATH.  Whether this is a good thing or not IS another HOT topic to debate.
> *



Yes, there are many agendas out there!  It does make it confusing for many.



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Edit: Ed Parker Sr. and his Art is greatest, but it will NOT be that great if you do nothing to keep *greatest* going!
> *



I for one am doing just that, and I'm sure several others are of the same thoughts.

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 26, 2003)

I think it is our duty, responsibility and privilege to try and share a part of what Mr. Parker shared with us. It is what we tried to do while he was alive, and no less should be done after his passing. He IS KENPO to many EPAK practitioners. But there is a whole generation, maybe two, out there who just hear about, or read about him. One of my favorite things about him, other than the obvious, was his sense of humor ... hmmmm, does that remind me of GD7, YES! His snap, his sharp analytical mind, etc., everything that made him who he was, should be passed on if possible. The genius was not in just being a Magician of Motion, but in knowing how to share and fan the flames of enthusiasm with an incredible number of students, even those who had left over the years, some came back, lots did not, but look what he created in them, and how it continues to spread - FROM THE SOURCE! Yes it is evolved, devolved, convolved, and revolved, but it is still from him. 

I try to share a piece of his passion with my students, pretty much every class there is mention of an analogy or technique he "touched" me or a fellow Kenpoist with. We salute his picture when we end the class, as we did when he was alive ... NO, NOT NEXT TO GOD for me (boy would he have gotten pissed about that), but still a part of me, the source of the piece of me that is Kenpo.

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Man,,, talk about a pot stirrer.....LOL..... Im not gonna touch that one with your hands......LOL:rofl: *



we have *poll* for everything. We properly have your salery *poll* here.

If you don't want to set up *that poll* here, I will leave this *job* for you since you have done for years

who knows? If everybody participates and says YES, you end up with 25 k/year.

 All i ask is a FREE lunch AND dinner of my choice from YOU   

Seriously, Do I hear AMEND from you this time ????


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *we have *poll* for everything. We properly have your salery *poll* here.
> 
> who knows? If everybody participates and says YES, you end up with 25 k/year.
> ...



Ah haaahaahahahaaahaa roflmao..... oh man.. stop, you're killing me..... I have to run to the bathroom... before I pee on my CPU.....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *After reading some posts, it seems some feel that many of us keep Ed Parker alive TOO MUCH?  What's your thoughts......
> 
> *



It must continue to stay alive. Much out there we still don't know. There are some idiots walking around that have never even heard of him, so the education must continue.

W/O SGM Parker, there would be no Kenpo as we know it today!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> W/O SGM Parker, there would be no Kenpo as we know it today!:asian:
> *



You got that right!!
:asian: 

Oh man, I just got a flash...... If there were no Ed Parker.... I might have ended up studying under Mr. Castillo the TkD Interplanetary Champion!  Wow...... the possibilities.....


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You got that right!!
> :asian:
> 
> ...



Oh sure, then I woulda been tossed aside like an old shoe.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> 1a-Ok, I agree with you, but who do you consider "OUR"?  I know that with my group I do teach Kenpo the same as when I did if Ed Paker were alive today.  He liked what I taught way back when, I'm sure he would approve today.  I think this holds true also for many others as well.  They in turn are dioing exactly what you say ... "Carry on His Legacy and Improve it as they see fit".
> ...



who do I consider "OUR"??? every Ed Parker's student



> *
> 
> 1b- The only difference is there is not an Ed Parker to go to demonstrate what we are doing any longer.
> 
> *



 absolutely right. Instead of telling everybody he is this or that, what we should do is keep him in our heart and mind and continue contributing to kenpo community



> *
> 
> 2-Once again, I agree, but I think several are addressing this with cross training or seekiing out Deeper Kenpo instruction for certain areas that could use some updating.
> 
> *



this can be a very HOT *topic* to debate as well. Look. If you remember a few threads about this topic in the past, some AK people claim AK works and there is no need to study another Art and some AK said it doesn't work.

you know what happened in the end

if you mention about cross training and say this techniques in AK doesn't work, i hope you run FAST 

i think that this is something students and teachers and other *senior members* need to discuss OPENLY and FRIENDLY.

Frankly, i don't like cross training because i don't want to pay more than 1 *art* to learn how to defend myself

this is a very touchy subject. I would not touch my hand on this issue . I don't want the entire AK community AFTER me 



> *
> 
> 3-Agreed, again  but sometimes we have to respond to these issues that are brought up and students ask questions.
> 
> *



good valid point. People claim ***** NOWSDAY. I don't know who is who any more



> *
> 
> 4-Yes, there are many agendas out there!  It does make it confusing for many.
> 
> *



talking about confusing.....:soapbox: 

this can also be EXTREMEly *hot* topic to talk about. I don't know about you BUT I Don't want to put my hand on this touchy subject.

the last thing i want people to tell me is i don't know anything.   



> *
> 
> 5-I for one am doing just that, and I'm sure several others are of the same thoughts.
> 
> *



I'm glad to hear that. You do what you have to do. Keep up the good work ! 

When your students or other look back a few years from now on, it will be satisfaction for you to see that your students continue to carry on the legacy that ed parker and you left behind.

People will remember you as they still remember Ed Parker for what you have done and for who you are

don't forget to have FUN


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> If there were no Ed Parker.... I might have ended up studying under Mr. Castillo the TkD Interplanetary Champion!  Wow...... the possibilities.....
> ...



the possibilities is endless    AND I am not sure IF you are still *Golden* any more ????


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Ah haaahaahahahaaahaa roflmao..... oh man.. stop, you're killing me..... I have to run to the bathroom... before I pee on my CPU.....
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



i guess *generousity* doesn't come easily, SPECIALLY from GoldenDragon7???


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *the possibilities is endless    AND I am not sure IF you are still Golden any more ????  *



Well, truth be known. When I went to see the Goldenone a couple of years back, he had a TKD uniform in his closet. Brand new, in fact!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Well, truth be known. When I went to see the Goldenone a couple of years back, he had a TKD uniform in his closet. Brand new, in fact! *



Ahhhhhhhh now you've gone and done it......... YOU   Promised not to tell anyone!

Oh the shame, the humiliation, the hemorrhoids...


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, truth be known. When I went to see the Goldenone a couple of years back, he had a TKD uniform in his closet. Brand new, in fact! *



did you see his white belt ????


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *did you see his white belt ????  *



It was a Black Belt! 

It said, "Master Instructor."


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It was a Black Belt!
> 
> It said, "Master Instructor." *



do you know where he got his BB in TKD? i hope it is not from YOU

he OWNS you and me  lunch and dinner of our choice, don't you agree?

he doesn't say AMEN to me, perhaps, you can give me your AMEN


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Origin. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> if you mention about cross training...
> or say this techniques in AK doesn't work...
> or ask who is who....
> ...



Go ahead and ask....... I don't have problems with these topics..... but yes others may or may not like the answers they see, but what can you do, but give your point of view as you see it.

I have been involved in debates in which the other person that is disagreeing with me, does not have all the facts that I have or had been involved in the issue the same as myself, but for what ever reason, was steadfast in their stand and would not  offer any other solution then his own.  Well, there is no winning that type of disagreement.  You must move on and just disagree.  

We all are not going to agree on everything, and since we cannot demonstrate movements with each other thru this medium we are restricted or limited to some degree.  Once we work out together, all will have a better understanding or at least a better shot at an "agreement".

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *do you know where he got his BB in TKD? i hope it is not from YOU
> 
> he OWNS you and me  lunch and dinner of our choice, don't you agree?
> ...



Well, I am qualified, but he has no faith in MA from Texas.

He does owe me lunch for sure, AMEN!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> 
> He does owe me lunch for sure, AMEN! *



don't forget to let me know when he takes you to lunch

AMEN??


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> He has no faith in MA from Texas.
> *



That's not True...... let me see.... there is Billings
Duffy
Abernathy
Castro
Lone Wolf
Skipper Mullins
Dennis Goucher
Gary Swan
Ray McCallum
Linda Denley
George Minshew
Mary Pickford
Sam Huston
Colin Duffy
Castillo 
Alvarado
Roy Kurban
Alan Steen
man the list goes on with great Texans...

:rofl:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> yes others may or may not like the answers they see, but what can you do, but give your point of view as you see it.
> ...



i simply speak out with PASSION  

people don't like what i say:soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

QUOTE]_Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
Let me know when he takes you to lunch  AMEN?? 
*[/QUOTE] 

I'M GONNA EAT HIS LUNCH IN A MINUTE!!!!!
:apv:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> I'M GONNA EAT HIS LUNCH IN A MINUTE!!!!!
> :apv:



i better hide my lunch and dinner before you get here:biggun: :sniper: :tank:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, as a spaniard living in Spain, we haven't had so many opportunities as in the States to knew the man. 

We have been having political issues since I was a yellow belt 16 years ago, and due to the distance to the source, we've been going through something similar of what is going on there, though in a different scale.

We even had a different program (but same techniques), but as tournaments have shown along the way the quality of kenpoists has been there. 

I mean, we knew we were doing EPAK, and that was all. Ed Parker was remote to most of us, but it weren't a legend that I know of. He was the founder and developer of the system, and besides that he was a man. 

Perhaps it was the distance that gave us some perspective on the art as a separate entity from the man that develop it? I mean, when you raise a child, you do your best, but you know that it will have to mature by him/herself alone, and that you have to give him/her tools to endure once you're not there anymore to help.

Hope I make some sense.


----------



## Doc (Oct 27, 2003)

Ed Parker is alive as long as one person does his art.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 27, 2003)

That pretty much says it all!!!

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _*
> Ed Parker is alive as long as one person does his art.
> *



Would you Pleeeeeeeease stop using my lines!


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *That's not True...... let me see.... there is Billings
> Duffy
> Abernathy
> ...



So let me get this right. I didn't make this list? You even went out side of Kenpo to find the "good ones". That's it, I'm changing my speed dial...lol!!!

jb


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Oct 27, 2003)

13 years ago...Ed Parker was a great man, a leader, a profound martial philosopher, an innovator, and the founder of a great system.  But, he was human.  There were people who left his fold and/or didn't love or agree with him so much. 

Today...his reputation and the reverence people show for him has grown larger than life.  

Respect is proper.  

Respect is due.  Reverence is dangerous when it leads to deification, a philosophy of unquestioning acceptance, and the establishment of a cult.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *That's not True...... let me see.... there is Billings
> Duffy
> Abernathy
> ...



Why is my name so small?


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Would you Pleeeeeeeease stop using my lines!
> 
> *



Plaigiarism, call the MT lawyers ASAP!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *QUOTE]Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude
> Let me know when he takes you to lunch  AMEN??
> *


* 

I'M GONNA EAT HIS LUNCH IN A MINUTE!!!!!
:apv:
 *[/QUOTE] 

"You should not have come back." Darth Vader:jediduel:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *So let me get this right. I didn't make this list? You even went out side of Kenpo to find the "good ones". That's it, I'm changing my speed dial...lol!!!
> 
> jb *



Your check bounced, that's why.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *After reading some posts, it seems some feel that many of us keep Ed Parker alive TOO MUCH?  What's your thoughts......
> *


When nostalgia for the system's creator is more important or given more emphasis than his approach to that art... it's an impediment.

"If you seek to honor one of the great men of old, do not work to walk in their footsteps; rather... seek what they saught."

Your Brother
John


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2003)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation on topic..

-Seig
-MT Moderator-


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Mr. C,
     I consider myself fortunate to have met and spoken with Mr. Parker on many occassions whenever he came to the New England area. I don't really spout too much or even boast about Mr. Parker. Sometimes though when I am explaining something and I mention "one time when I was doing this technique, Mr. Parker..." it always seems to get get my students attention and it takes me down "memory lane". It also helps to drive the point home about what I am instructing. *I feel a true measure of a man is how he is thought of once he is dead"*. I think since his passing, Mr. Parker is more revered than when he was alive.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _*
> I feel a true measure of a man is how he is thought of once he is dead". I think since his passing, Mr. Parker is more revered than when he was alive.:asian: *



I think the same will happen to Tom Kelly, LaBounty, Huk, and many others as well once they are not with us any longer.

:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I think the same will happen to Tom Kelly, LaBounty, Huk, and many others as well once they are not with us any longer.
> 
> :asian: *



There are lots that will be missed when they are gone!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _*
> There are lots that will be missed when they are gone!
> *



Agreed!!


----------



## Seig (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, they will all be sorely missed.  The best thing we can do is to learn all we can from these persons so that we may pass the teachings along to future generations.


----------

